# Is scratching normal for mice(not mice/lice



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

My mouse itches atleast 10-20 times a day but has no hair loss and red spots ,i cannot see any mites or lice,i use carefresh bedding.Is itching/scratching normal or if it not normal what could it be and how can it be treated


----------

